# Masterbuilt gen 2 40" issues



## hillbillyrkstr (Jun 11, 2013)

Hello I was just seasoning my masterbuilt gen 2 40" smoker and it tells you to season it at 275 for three hours, and during the last hour it says to use wood chips. Within minutes my chips were on fire and I had to take them out and dump them. Tried two more times and same outcome. I was told on another thread it's a chip tray recall issue so that's good I guess. Hopefully that's all it is. Any other info on this would be appreciated. Also does anyone know if I will have to season this smoker again with the new tray or if I'm good with the three hour seasoning with one hour of opening it up because of fire? Thanks


----------



## themule69 (Jun 12, 2013)

Welocme to the group. You will not have to reseason it. You might want to think about the AMNPS for smoke.

David


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Jun 12, 2013)

Thanks mule, I've been told by a few of this forums members to get the amazn and I'm gonna buy it this week for sure. You have any experience with the masterbuilt gen 2's at all?


----------



## beernuts (Jun 12, 2013)

I have a MES 40 Gen 2 and a GMG Daniel Boone w/remote.  They are two different smokers and have different characteristics.  I've had the MES for quite a few months now and have made the usual amount of good and bad choices.  I too set my MES on fire with the wood chips.  There is kind of an art to get the chips to smolder properly without catching fire.  The thing I did was start with a small handful then add a couple more each time I added chips until I was satisfied that I wasn't going to have another fire.  Adding a few chips at a time allows a buildup of ash to insulate new chips as they are added therefore less likely to catch fire.  Also if you have another fire close all of the vents to starve it of oxygen.  I don't soak my chips beforehand but you may want to if the fires are a problem.  

The first good choice I made was to get an AMNPS pellet tray to use as the main smoke source.  I can light it and forget it as it produces a TBS that nicely smokes the food I'm cooking.  Next I measured the temps at various levels and places on the grates to get an idea of heat distribution.  Then I started cooking different meats to see how they cooked in a cabinet smoker.  Practice, practice, practice is what you need to do. 

There are lots of threads on the issues using the MES 40.  The key is to see how it works for you and learn your smoker.


----------



## mrspike (Jun 13, 2013)

You guys are soaking your chips in water first, correct?


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Jun 13, 2013)

I was told not to soak the chips in water.


----------



## themule69 (Jun 13, 2013)

hillbillyrkstr said:


> Thanks mule, I've been told by a few of this forums members to get the amazn and I'm gonna buy it this week for sure. You have any experience with the masterbuilt gen 2's at all?


I have the 40 1st gen. works great,I use a AMNPS for smoke.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jun 13, 2013)

Soaking chips only generates steam until they dry out...Then they burst into flames...The AMNPS is the only way to go with a MES...JJ


----------



## roadkill cafe (Jun 13, 2013)

I agree with JJ all the way. AMNPS is the way to go without a doubt. I have a Gen. 2 MES and the only time I've used chips is during the initial seasoning and no fire. I know the instructions say to add one cup of chips during the last hour but that's too much. I added only a palm full and that was good enough. The AMNPS will also keep you from having to add chips every 30-45 min. too. Masterbuilt will gladly send you the replacement chip tray if your particular unit needs it. They should be able to tell from the serial number.


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Jun 13, 2013)

Appreciate the info road kill. I'll probably be back asking you for more info and what not. Thanks again.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jun 14, 2013)

I would go ahead and contact Masterbuilt for the proper chip drawer. The AMNPS is great but for items like Shrimp and other seafood that only requires 30 minutes of smoke the Chip drawer and chips are more practical...JJ


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Jun 14, 2013)

Thanks chef jimmy. I'm gonna call them today. I ordered the amazn last night as well. You guys have all been a big help. Great forum!


----------



## roadkill cafe (Jun 14, 2013)

hillbillyrkstr said:


> Appreciate the info road kill. I'll probably be back asking you for more info and what not. Thanks again.


Not a problem. We're all here to help when needed and happy to do so. Enjoy your new "toy". 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Steve


----------



## gambitx (Nov 6, 2013)

I opened up my MES gen 2 40" this weekend and ran into the same issue with the chip tray lighting on fire.  Tried a number of different things, but ultimately the chips would catch on fire.  It only varied on when it finally happened and how big the fire was.  Note that I don't have the model that is under the recall.  

When I called Masterbuilt about it, they recommend that I soak the wood chips, which was one thing that I didn't try. I went ahead and gave that a shot... same result.  Just took a little longer and created a bunch of white smoke before catching on fire.  Called Masterbuilt a second time and the recording said their offices are closed for an hour (lunch break?).  After finally reaching them again, they tried to troubleshoot the issue but didn't seem to have any solution.  Finally, they decided to send me a retrofit tray.  I asked to confirm that this was for my model since it isn't the model under recall and she assured me that it is and it's a new tray they are making that fits better so may take a while to get to me.

I'm not entirely convinced this tray will be any different, but will wait and see.  I have been considering getting the AMNPS, but just missed the coupon that expired last month.  Not sure whether to go ahead and get the AMNPS anyway or wait for this new tray and see if it works any better.


----------



## gambitx (Nov 13, 2013)

I got the retrofit from Masterbuilt today.  The descriptions on the parts are: "Wood Chip Retro Kit 2013 (Newly Tooled Tray)" and "Wood Chip Loader - Newly Tooled Version - 20070312".  

I have the gen 2 MES 40 from Sam's Club, model #20072612.  It has a full size tray and loader, no metal between tray and heating element.  I guess this was what the retro kit provided users who complained about not enough smoke.  Anyway, this new retro kit that I got now has a very small half tray, and the chip loader has more than half blocked off.  So I guess they are moving back to their old design to limit oxygen in the tray compartment and prevent the fire issue.

I'm going to go ahead and put it into my MES to see if it works any better.  But got the AMNPS on order so it probably doesn't matter much.  Although with the AMNPS, I'll have to see which tray unit provides the better airflow to keep the AMNPS going.


----------



## spatrick (Nov 13, 2013)

I have the same model from Sams club. I have not had problems like this. I have smoked in this about 5 times. Ive got the smoker about 2 months ago. I have not seen any fires.


----------



## gambitx (Nov 13, 2013)

spatrick said:


> I have the same model from Sams club. I have not had problems like this. I have smoked in this about 5 times. Ive got the smoker about 2 months ago. I have not seen any fires.


Not sure how our units differ.  I haven't even tried smoking anything in it yet.  Just cranked it up to season it and ran into the issue.  Pretty much everything I've tried has resulted in a fire.  Maybe in your case you are smoking at a much lower temperature than the max used when seasoning it.  Are you using a full loader of chips?


----------



## spatrick (Nov 13, 2013)

I seasoned it just like you did. I also put 3 loads of chips about every time I smoke. I just smoked some wings and fattie tonight at 275f.


----------



## gambitx (Nov 13, 2013)

3 loads of chips meaning you refill it 3 separate times I take it.  I'm really not sure how yours differs from mine and a lot of others who have the fire issue.  In any event, Masterbuilt did make a revised version of the tray and loader, so going to go ahead and try that while waiting for my AMNPS to arrive.


----------



## spatrick (Nov 14, 2013)

Three loads one load at a time during the same smoking period.


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Nov 17, 2013)

Sorry i didn't respond sooner. Haven't been around in a while. 

I never called masterbuilt to get the new tray. Just lazy, and a bit pissed I guess. I learned from a guy to use smaller wood chunks instead of chips. Works well. Hasn't caused a fire yet. 

I just bought a bag of chunks and cut them down to "finger" size pieces. I put one in at a time and no fires. But every time I add one it goes through a stage at the beginning where it's thick white smoke. I finally gave up and just bought the amzn. Great purchase!

The AMNPS can be finicky but once you figure it all out its awesome. Used it all summer long!

Feel free to ask anymore questions you have. I'll do my best to get back and answer them.


----------



## gambitx (Nov 18, 2013)

I finally got around to installing the retrokit chip tray/holder into the MES.  This time, there was no fire or any discernible flames coming out of the tray that I could see.  So I guess it does work, although the trade-off is the need to reload the chips much more often.  I'll have to run a few more tests, maybe at a much lower temperature to see how it performs.  Even though I'm getting an AMNPS, I'd still like to have the option to use the built-in chip tray if needed.


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Nov 25, 2013)

Interesting. I really should contact them about getting the new tray. I just gave up after a few fires, and the pellet smoker working so damn good. Any updates on the new tray would be appreciated, and also what do you think of the pellet smoker? Awesome isn't it?


----------



## wiley coyote (Nov 26, 2013)

Hillbillyrkstr - How do you get your AMNPS to work so well?  I'd love to know your secret because I can't keep mine lit.

Where do you place it in your MES 40 Gen 2? How far do you pull out the chip tray, if at all?  How far do you pull out your chip loader, if at all, How wide do you open the upper side vent?

I can't seem to keep my AMNPS smoking.  My upper side vent is wide open, I've taken out the water bowl and put the AMNPS over the square water hole in the drip/heat shield between the lowest rack and the drip/heat shield.  I've pulled the chip tray out 1.5 inches and the chip loader out 1 inch, 2 inches, and all the way out.  But it still doesn't stay lit.  I start my AMNPS with the torch for 1min to make sure my oak/cherry pellet mix is started.  I then let is stand for 10 min and it is smokes great out in the open. Once I put it in my smoker, it smolders for a while but then goes out.

Please help.


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Dec 6, 2013)

Coyote,

I put the pellet smoker underneath the water pan. That way it's covered from the meat drippings. 

I've had a few issues with keeping it lit, but not many, and all have involved cherry wood pellets. I've learned you have to mix the cherry because it doesn't burn as easy as the other wood pellets. But honestly even when I mix the cherry with oak, or hickory I have issues with keeping it lit sometimes. 

The only other issue I've ever had keeping it lit was during a storm when I had to move my mes 40 just inside the garage. Wasn't enough air flow, even with the chip loader all the way out. I ended up putting a box fan down and blowing air towards the chip loader opening and it worked well.

Overall I'd just assume avoid the cherry pellets. Others on this forum will tell you they are hard to burn as well. 

I keep the chip tray out about an inch and the loader out about 2 to 3 inches.

Good luck and ask me anything you want. I'll be happy to help.

By the way my latch just broke off my mes 40 last weekend. Had to bungee it shut for the smoke. I've had the smoker for maybe 8 months. 

In those 8 months  I've learned master built sells smokers with internal thermometers that are no where near accurate, chip trays that catch fire consistently, and latches that break after a dozen or so uses. In simpler terms they sell over priced, pieces of sh*t. 

Yeah maybe I'm a little bitter. But for the price this thing shouldn't have the problems it does, and I'm far from the only person who's had these issues. After two smokes I realized I needed a pellet smoker just to avoid fires.


----------



## cruisingca (Dec 12, 2013)

I have a 1st Gen(had to rewire it when the old wires corroded out) Been burning chunks in the tray for years. Just cut them to size with a chisel.


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Dec 14, 2013)

I cut up some apple wood chucks and they burned pretty good. I was still afraid of the fire issue though, so it really takes away from the ability to walk away for a while (which is why I bought it).


----------



## wiley coyote (Dec 14, 2013)

hillbillyrkstr 
I think I'd like to start using chunks. What are the dimensions of the chunks? How many do you start with?  How often do you have to put more in?


----------



## geerock (Dec 15, 2013)

Chunks are the way to go.  Basically if they fit into the loader and will drop into the tray you're good to go.  I make them about an inch and a half around and 3 to 4 inches long.  They'll last you a good hour and a half to over 2 hours.  Dont worry about fire.  The reason that chips flare up is because they tend to be tinder dry, flavorless crap.  
I've also pulled the restrictive side exhaust out if the mes and put a damper into an adjustable 4 inch elbow from depot / lowes and allows it works great for better airflow.  Everyone forgets that you need flow on both ends of the airstream.  You can open the loader as far as you like but if it has no where to go it doesn't help.  If you don't want to use the elbow you can also dremel out the stock exhaust to double the area.  That helps also.


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Dec 15, 2013)

I use chunks that are more or less the size of a finger. Maybe a little thicker. Buy a bag of chunks and use a hatchet or a hammer, and a chisel to cut them down. I start with 2 chunks and probably add one or two every hour or so. If you don't want to add wood that often buy an amazn pellet smoker.


----------

